# Inshore fishing and the Florida population explosion



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Inshore fishing and the Florida population explosion*

When I was born Florida was the least-populated southern state. Now Florida is the third most populated state in the entire country. Last year anglers purchased 1.5 million Florida fishing licenses. Count the number who fish on head/charter boats who are not required to purchase a license and the number is much higher. Last year Florida anglers spent over nine billion dollars on fishing and supported over 88 thousand jobs. Will this continue with the Sunshine State's population explosion? 
How good is Florida fishing today? Let's take a look.

Offshore such areas as the Florida Middle Grounds



are so vast that there is plenty of room and fish for everyone. 

But what about inshore where the pressure is much greater? Come along as we take a close look at Florida inshore fishing from Northern Florida to the Florida Keys.

First up the pride of North Florida, Pensacola:



What a thrill seeing the very young involved. 

They are the future of our sport:



Way to go Pensacola, way to go!

And that's just the beginning:



I have caught a lot of trout in my time. But in my wildest dreams I could not imagine Speckled Trout like these:





Before taking a close look at Central Florida let's see what the fish-famous Florida Keys have to offer the inshore fisherman.

How about a dip in the warm crystal clear tropical water before our fishing trip:



After our dip the angleretts take us to school:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

And now...



Fellow Florida native, Captain Dylan Hubbard, leads the way:







Talk about a sight to see:



Trout, Red fish, Sheepshead, Snook and...



Maryland has nothing on our Florida Blue Crabs:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Think the excitement ends after the catch?

Think again!

A good old Southern Cracker breakfast of fried fish eggs and grits and we are ready to show those hungry fish who the boss really is. 


Catching all those fish makes us really hungry. 

Talk about a lunch to dream of. Try a fresh Florida fish sandwich:



And then there is dinner.

Talk about a dream... This stretches the imagination beyond any dream:



How good is Florida fishing today?



credits

FWC

Captain Dylan Hubbard

Getty

Wikipedia


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

That's awesome MR Harbison keep those kind of post coming in great job Sir!!! 
credits please try to leave the rest of this stuff below off your post Sir

FWC

Captain Dylan Hubbard

Getty


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"That's awesome MR Harbison"
Wow! First time I have been called 'MR Harbison' on here in a long time.
Glad you like it!
As far as the credit go wish I could leave them out. Started listing credits when fellow forum members threatened to report to the Florida Outdoor Writers Association if I did not do so.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Florida Outdoor Writers Association if I did not do so. Who are the fellow forum people that threaten that the only thing. I could see a problem with PFF in your post is the men that you copied there post to make yours. One is showing his daughter catching fish its Awesome. And another man that's a hell of a fisherman. I would not think they care. Might need to Pm them thought just to make sure .


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Threats were on another forum. I showcase our Florida all over the country. I have seen & done thing most cannot even imagine. Love sharing with other sportsmen. Don't want to step on anyone's toes. Have had NO complaints ever since I starter listing credits. If I copy & show someone's pictures it's to compliment them for their great work. Appreciated by every one to date.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

People posting your photos without permission? It's illegal


Some parents say they've fallen victim to a disturbing trend known as "digital kidnapping."




www.fox8live.com




jack


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

To me if someone does not want to share his/her photo it should not be posted on a public forum for all to see.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

goodnight, bobby. sweet dreams.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

and don't be thinking bout my avator's ass. wet...i mean sweet dreams.
jack


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

My favorite part is the pics of the girls with their titties.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Did my best to showcase the best of Pensacola. Hope it's appreciated.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Through some love to the Bama boys to. LOL. Looks like we are giving you the most Hell. Hope your having fun!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Not too much fun. I am very serious about showcasing the state I love so much. 
Not too happy with the Alabama Florida game.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Harbison said:


> Not too much fun. I am very serious about showcasing the state I love so much.
> Not too happy with the Alabama Florida game.


Lighten up have fun man. I live in Tuscaloosa I'm so burnt out on sports and where their going. I always had more fun in the woods or on the water! But I guess living in this college town has me a little Jaded. I just get disgusted with the way people act around here.Football here is the most important thing in there life makes no sense to me. but I'm strange to most people. LOL


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Understand completely where you are coming from. Up until a few years ago my wife & children were the only ones more important to me than fishing & hunting. Now, at 79, even trying to walk is difficult for me. Took up watching sports to help fill the gap for things I can no longer do. My wife of 39 years & our youngest daughter are now in heaven. Sharing is all I have left.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Harbison said:


> Understand completely where you are coming from. Up until a few years ago my wife & children were the only ones more important to me than fishing & hunting. Now, at 79, even trying to walk is difficult for me. Took up watching sports to help fill the gap for things I can no longer do. My wife of 39 years & our youngest daughter are now in heaven. Sharing is all I have left.


I feel you Man keep playing with these guys there are some GREAT people on here and that's who usually will rib you. You know who they are and I cant speak for them. But I will and I think they will keep you on your toes. Ol buddy and remember you still have kids and Grandkids that will miss you like you have missed your own! Keep it up for them.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

The problem with Pensacola is every swinging dick is an inshore charter captain


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> The problem with Pensacola is every swinging dick is an inshore charter captain


But only one swings both ways.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

JoeyWelch said:


> But only one swings both ways.


IS that Chase's buddy?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> IS that Chase's buddy?


Thats the one!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

…


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jack


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"there are some GREAT people on here and that's who usually will rib you." 
Absolutely! If I did not feel pff has plenty of "GREAT" people I would not be here. 

"Ol buddy and remember you still have kids and Grandkids that will miss you like you have missed your own! Keep it up for them."
I know! They are my life.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey Bob do you have a email address I can send pictures too? I’m gonna get you to do my next catfish report. Share it everywhere. Even here. Message me a email I can send pictures and details too if your interested.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

JoeyWelch said:


> Hey Bob do you have a email address I can send pictures too? I’m gonna get you to do my next catfish report. Share it everywhere. Even here. Message me a email I can send pictures and details too if your interested.


hey, bob, no worries cause you don't have to report just 3 times a year. 
jack


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Hey Bob do you have a email address I can send pictures too? I’m gonna get you to do my next catfish report. Share it everywhere. Even here. Message me a email I can send pictures and details too if your interested."

Joey, would absolutely love to do a story on you. Will share with the entire country. Send as many pictures as you can. If I do not use them all will save for later. 
Keep the pictures coming.
Please give me as much information as possible.... Family, likes, dislikes, food, fishing, where do you live etc. 
My E mail address
[email protected]
Joey, I will even give you my phone number
(813)962-0786

Love to talk to fellow sportsmen. If you call and do not get me be sure to leave a message on my answering machine. All calls with no message automatically go into my call block system.

Know very little about any place other than Central Florida. Love to feature other area. Any more Joey's out there?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Harbison said:


> "Hey Bob do you have a email address I can send pictures too? I’m gonna get you to do my next catfish report. Share it everywhere. Even here. Message me a email I can send pictures and details too if your interested."
> 
> Joey, would absolutely love to do a story on you. Will share with the entire country. Send as many pictures as you can. If I do not use them all will save for later.
> Keep the pictures coming.
> ...





Harbison said:


> "Hey Bob do you have a email address I can send pictures too? I’m gonna get you to do my next catfish report. Share it everywhere. Even here. Message me a email I can send pictures and details too if your interested."
> 
> Joey, would absolutely love to do a story on you. Will share with the entire country. Send as many pictures as you can. If I do not use them all will save for later.
> Keep the pictures coming.
> ...


I will play that game don't get to play to much right now. But from time to time I do get to go on some adventures.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Would love to do a story when you do get to go
.


----------

